# Umbilicial Reconstruction



## jifnif (Mar 15, 2011)

Just wondered what code you would use, if any when an umbilical hernia repair is done and a umbilical reconstruction.  Thanks!


----------



## Grintwig (Mar 15, 2011)

Could you post a scrubbed OP note please? 
This is not enough information to code from.


----------



## jifnif (Mar 15, 2011)

It is in a system that I can't copy from.  The notes states that the skin below the umbilicus was completely excised, remaining skin dissected off umbilicus stump, hernia repaired.  the umbilicus skin was reconstructed and attached to the umbilicus.  Does that help?


----------



## bran1120 (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't say for sure without an op note but it sounds like the "reconstruction" was actually just part of the closure with the umbilical hernia repair and not a separately reportable procedure.


----------

